# Webdav und große Dateien kopieren



## bubsgbr (9. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben webdav im Einsatz. Bis auf 2 Dinge klappt auch alles.
Probleme gibt es mit 

a) Kopieren größerer Dateien (215MB) erzeugt einen Timeout
b) Locking scheint nicht zu kunktionieren. Eine Datei kann ohne Probleme von 2 Usern geöffnet und bearbeitet werden.

Im Einsatz ist apache 2.2.11
mod_dav, mod_dav_fs und mod_dav_lock sind geladen

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Till (10. März 2009)

zu a) Welchen webdav Client nimmst Du?


----------

